# Apps to help with housebreaking, puppy schedule etc?



## leilani (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm new to the forum and to puppy-parenthood so wasn't sure whether I should post in here or the training section but I hope someone might be able to help me.

I'm looking for an app that can be used to easily keep track of puppy's meal times, poo times, pee times - whether the trip outside was successful or she had an accident, with the ability to enter any other relevant notes. There are a few apps out there including Caniner, but to be honest I'm looking for something that lets me see each individual day like a daily diary/planner/schedule; not just a timeline. Dog Buddy isn't focused enough on the house training area. I found a link online to an app that seemed perfect but was only available in the US store (I'm in Australia) and even when I changed settings to US store, it was unavailable.

I see a LOT of apps that are made for mothers, so they can keep track of when the baby poos, pees, feeds from breast or formula, sleeps, etc etc etc..... so I'm really hoping there's something like this for puppies! I guess if I have to, I could use one of the baby apps but as a person who is extremely uncomfortable around anything to do with baby humans (no offence to any mommies) I'd just like something that is specifically for canine babies.

Can you help?

Thanks


----------



## leilani (Jun 23, 2013)

I guess I just answered my question, I found an app called iPottyTrain which seems quite good except what would be really GREAT is something like this app combined with one of the other apps where you can input other information about the puppy. Maybe I'm being too greedy but if there's something out there you know of, please share 

Also, what is are some pet social networking apps that you recommend? Thank you all


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

The one I quite like is called a kitchen timer. I set it for every twenty minutes for a new puppy and increase it by every five as the days go on. This, and restricting the dog to where they are in your sight at all times prevents accidents as long as there is not a uti. 

No app needed


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

blenderpie said:


> The one I quite like is called a kitchen timer. I set it for every twenty minutes for a new puppy and increase it by every five as the days go on. This, and restricting the dog to where they are in your sight at all times prevents accidents as long as there is not a uti.
> 
> No app needed


Ooo I used that same app!! Worked great!


----------



## THOR_ShortyBull (Jun 25, 2014)

Awesome suggestions. Anyone out there that came across a really good app?


----------

